# Possible respiratory infection?



## Squidzz (Apr 24, 2017)

Noticed some staining or missing feathers above my girls cere cant tell if it is a respiratory infection or not. she is still acting normal just need to know if it is dangerous or not, she might be molting but i don't know. thanks! :yellow face:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Looks like normal molting to me.

Has she been sneezing or having problems breathing?
If not, you have nothing to be concerned about. *


----------



## Squidzz (Apr 24, 2017)

No nothing abnormal. Phew! i was worried she was sick haha. thanks for getting back to me! :yellow face:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're very welcome. *


----------

